# Hypothetical Question for Pastors and Elders on Discipline



## earl40 (Feb 6, 2018)

If Nancy Pelosi was a member of your congregation would you discipline her because of her views on abortion and her position in congress?

Of course this is assuming she became a member without one knowing her beliefs in this area, and this question pertains to Mr. White and that situation.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 6, 2018)

Yep. I'd find a way to discipline her.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes I would. For all of the obvious reasons.


----------



## earl40 (Feb 8, 2018)

Bump with a follow up.

Should Mr. White be allowed to partake of communion?


----------



## Steve Curtis (Feb 8, 2018)

earl40 said:


> Should Mr. White be allowed to partake of communion?


Only after he bears fruit consistent with repentance for his publicly-declared, unbiblical position.


----------



## bookslover (Feb 19, 2018)

Isn't she Roman Catholic, at least officially?


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 19, 2018)

Who is Mr White?


----------



## earl40 (Feb 19, 2018)

Pergamum said:


> Who is Mr White?



He is the man who is a member of a PCA church (former RE) who is prochoice. Of course maybe he is no longer a member I am not sure. If so this is scandalous, and should be rectified.

https://www.andrewwhite.com/


----------

